# Hurricane in the Med??



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

They're calling it a MEDICANE!!

it IS very windy here 


La depresión mediterránea podría adquirir características tropicales, posible MEDICANE


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

No wind at all here yet. There is a storm warning out, but nothing here yet. Was a bit blowy last night, but nothing since


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> No wind at all here yet. There is a storm warning out, but nothing here yet. Was a bit blowy last night, but nothing since


I'm told it was very windy here last night too - but I was totally zonked out & heard nothing!!!


it hasn't stopped all day though - it drops a bit now & then, soon picks up again & seems to be coming from the north - so it's chilly too


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

I was up in the mountains last night and it was blowing a proper hooolie. I was recording wind speeds/gusts at around 40MPH at around 7,500ft. With temperature at about 5 C, the wind will take that down to around -20 C. It was almost impossible to walk at some stages, as the wind was so ferocious. Lashing with rain most of the day and I woke up to find heavy snow all over Caballo and surrounding slopes. Very pretty, but boy was it cold! Thermal long johns, heavy-duty climbing troos and waterproof overtroos and I was still feeling it. Given my location and weather, I chose a bit of Mussorgsky on the iPod last night - a pint to anyone who can guess which piece? 

Today, barely a cloud in the sky and a beautiful day, a balmy 15c!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yossa you are officially mad!!

this is another image - the eye is above the Comunidad Valenciana












from here Medicane, los “huracanes” del Mediterráneo | Meteo


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn right!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope - not a hurricane nor anywhere near it. No more a hurricane than Michael Fish's correctly forecast non-hurricane.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Using the Beaufort Scale, it would register at 10, Storm. Winds topping out around 100KM/H or 62(ish) MP/H. Hurricane force is the highest, at 12 (How British!), with winds in excess of 120KM/H or 70 MP/H.

So, by definition, it´s only a gnats tadger short of hurricane "force", but whether you´d class that as an actual hurricane is debatable. It´s currently a geet-big anti-cyclone in my book.

I´ve sailed in an 8 and that was definitely a pampers moment and something I´d never do willingly again. I´d dread to think of being in the Med with a force 10. I´ll stick to my mountains thank-you very much.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> I was up in the mountains last night and it was blowing a proper hooolie. I was recording wind speeds/gusts at around 40MPH at around 7,500ft. With temperature at about 5 C, the wind will take that down to around -20 C. It was almost impossible to walk at some stages, as the wind was so ferocious. Lashing with rain most of the day and I woke up to find heavy snow all over Caballo and surrounding slopes. Very pretty, but boy was it cold! Thermal long johns, heavy-duty climbing troos and waterproof overtroos and I was still feeling it. Given my location and weather, I chose a bit of Mussorgsky on the iPod last night - a pint to anyone who can guess which piece?
> 
> Today, barely a cloud in the sky and a beautiful day, a balmy 15c!


In that situation just make sure that it is the mountain and not YOU that is Bare


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Well done that man! Glad someone got the reference!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Well done that man! Glad someone got the reference!


We don't have too many Bare Mountains around here since they are almost entirely covered with olives apart from a few outcrops.


----------

